
The Quantum Thermodynamics Revolution (2017) - uberdru
https://www.quantamagazine.org/the-quantum-thermodynamics-revolution-20170502/
======
sagebird
The article states:

"A central pillar of quantum theory is that the information — the
probabilistic 1s and 0s representing particles’ states — is never lost. (The
present state of the universe preserves all information about the past.)"

What if the current state of the universe could have been arrived at by two
different historical paths? That would imply that neither one could be a
preferred history, that we would have to consider the present state to be --
arrived at through both histories?

Do photons have their probability distributions with interference patterns on
screens to resolve a some sort of preferential history information storage?
Like there is not enough bits available to say which screen the photons went
through so they must say both?

~~~
Retra
In order for us to meaningfully assert that two things are different, there
must be some information difference between them. If the same universe results
from two paths, then they are the same path. Ultimately because your brain is
in that universe, and it's _current state_ is the thing responsible for
distinguishing histories.

What you suppose is logically inconsistent with that fact, and the whole idea
is going to be unfalsifiable. The human brains' ability to distinguish
possibilities is contingent upon the presence of information.

>Do photons have their probability distributions with interference patterns on
screens to resolve a some sort of preferential history information storage?
Like there is not enough bits available to say which screen the photons went
through so they must say both?

Yes, photons are said to go through both slits because there does not exist
any information which would distinguish the paths. As soon as you arrange an
experiment which provides such information, the chosen path becomes clear.

~~~
foob
> Yes, photons are said to go through both slits because there does not exist
> any information which would distinguish the paths. As soon as you arrange an
> experiment which provides such information, the chosen path becomes clear.

This isn't correct. Photons are said to go through both slits because they
travel like waves and actually go through both slits. How would your
interpretation account for the fact that a single photon at a time fired
through a double slit still produces an interference pattern?

~~~
Koshkin
> _How would your interpretation account for the fact..._

Thing is, an interpretation cannot account for anything, it is a _theory_ that
does...

~~~
posterboy
The parent that said it's all subjective applies here, too. You still have to
interpret the theory.

------
d--b
As cool as it sounds, this is way beyond intelligibility for non-physics
people. I don't understand the need for trying to vulgarizing anything quantum
related.

I understand the Maxwell demon, and Bennet's argument, but everything after
that is simply too hard.

------
knowThySelfx
Both papers published simultaneously... How does that happen? But the
probability of that happening seems to be more since the last 100 years ;)

And no, I don't have any research papers or statistics to back up my
statements. Just saying from observing this pattern on reading upon many of
the stories about inventions/discoveries etc.

BTW, what is the probability of others feeling the same about this
"observation"?

~~~
memebox3v
Its because new ideas are built from old ideas. And old ideas travel around
the world from mind to mind. When it is time for a new idea to be born, the
ideas from which it is constructed are readily available. That is to say: When
the last piece of a new idea is distributed rapidly, lots of minds can
simultaniously arrive at the same insight. The same new idea. That is why in
the modern age, as information travels faster and further, people are having
the same idea at the same time, more often.

